# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  αναζητηση manual τηλεφωνου TELCO GCE6211T

## eleCtroAsxetos

Ψαχνω το απλο manual χρησης του παραπανω τηλεφωνου. 
http://www.plaisio.gr/tilefona/stath...o-GCE-6211.htm

Δεν μπορω να βρω καμια σελιδα κατασκευαστη, και η μοναδικη σελιδα με telco...εχει μονο ασανσερ!
Αγορα απο πλαισιο εγινε πριν αρκετο καιρο απο οτι βλεπω το τηλεφωνο ειναι ακομα διαθεσιμο, αλλα χαθηκε το εγχειριδιο χρησης. Το θεμα που εχει προκυψει το τηλεφωνο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να δω τις τελευταιες εξερχομενες κλησεις. Το τηλεφωνο ειναι στο σπιτι των γονιων μου και δεν εχω πολυ εμπειρια μια δυο φορες το εχω χρησιμοποιησει. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ενω με το κουμπι CID δειχνει τις αναπαντητες, δεν μπορω να βρω πως εμφανιζονται οι εξερχομενες κλησεις οι τελευταιες. Δεν πιστευω τετοιο τηλεφωνο να μην αποθηκευει εξερχομενες. Αν καποιος εχει εμπειρια ας απαντησει.
Επιπλεον χρειαζομαι το εγχειριδιο γιατι το τηλεφωνο εχει ενα αθλιο δυσνοητο μενου συν ενα αθλιο LCD (καμια σχεση με αυτο που φαινεται στην εικονα) και δεν μπορεις να διακρινεις πολλα....και θελω να αποθηκευσω καποιους αριθμους στα μεμορυ το οποιο με μια προχειρη προσπαθεια δεν καταφερα.

----------


## atrwtoss

Εγχειριδιο χρήσης για την συγκεκριμένη και για άλλες συσκευές σου προτείνω αυτή την σελίδα αν δεν το βρεις *εδώ* δεν θα το βρεις πουθενά.

----------


## johnkou

Νομιζω οτι τα telco τα φερνει η alfalamda παρε τηλ και ρωτησε τους.

----------


## georgis

> Νομιζω οτι τα telco τα φερνει η alfalamda παρε τηλ και ρωτησε τους.


Σωστα.....

----------

